# Sad News about a friend of the VI-Control



## wst3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello fellow forum dwellers,

I think many of you know Larry, aka NYC Composer, as a bright and talented musician, and a man generous with his knowledge and experience. And opinions, in addition to his contributions to all things musical, some here probably know he is passionate about the state of the world.

Larry's world became a lot darker earlier this week. On December 2 his wife passed away from "complications due to cancer" - I hate that phrase. I did not know her, but from my interactions with Larry I have to believe she put up one heck of a fight! And I know he is shattered.

I hope I'm not overstepping, but I thought some of you might want to know, and to pass on your condolences. He probably won't respond any time soon, he may not even see them right away, but when he does he will appreciate them. 

At a time like this I can assure you that the two things you need most are the support of friends and family, and someone to do the cooking and cleaning, because you aren't going to be able to focus on that daily stuff at all.

And we are, in many ways, an odd little family. We may argue (yeah, that's the word) about the best piano library, or the value of true legato, or even the state of the country and our favorite candidates, but that is what families do. And they also support their own, and I've seen that here as well.

Anyway, I don't like to be the bearer of sad news, but I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 5, 2020)

I’ve read and appreciated many of NYC post. 
I send him my deepest condolences and prayers 🌞

Ole.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 5, 2020)

Sad news indeed. Larry's a good guy and my heart goes out to him.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 5, 2020)

I can't imagine how tough it must be to lose those so close to you. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 5, 2020)

My condolences! I can't imagine how he must be feeling.


----------



## Rob (Dec 5, 2020)

My heartfelt condolences Larry... I have no words


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 5, 2020)

Love and strength from this house to your whole family, so sorry to hear.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss Larry.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 5, 2020)

So very sorry to hear this news and all the best wishes, thoughts, strenght and condolances to you and your family Larry...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry to hear this Larry my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## RSK (Dec 5, 2020)

So sad to hear. I'm very sorry, Larry.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 5, 2020)

Larry, I am so very very sorry to hear this here and now. I send you my deepest condolences and prayers!


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 5, 2020)

Larry, my deepest condolences to you and the family. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 5, 2020)

Very sorry for such a loss. Deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 5, 2020)

Be well Larry. ❤


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Dec 5, 2020)

Wishing you lots of strength to cope in this difficult time. :-(


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry, Larry.


----------



## ptram (Dec 5, 2020)

Very sad to hear. My condolences to Larry and his family.

Paolo


----------



## el-bo (Dec 5, 2020)

My condolences.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry to hear. I couldn't even begin to imagine.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 5, 2020)

My condolences and best wishes for the future!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry to hear this news Larry. Take care!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 5, 2020)

It's truly sad to hear this. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Arbee (Dec 5, 2020)

Sincere condolences and best wishes Larry when you do venture back here.


----------



## joed (Dec 5, 2020)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## J-M (Dec 5, 2020)

This is incredibly sad. So sorry for your loss, Larry. All the best to you and remember that all the good memories of her stay with you - forever.


----------



## sinkd (Dec 5, 2020)

Very sorry and sad to hear of the loss of your wife, Larry. I hope that this thread shows you how many "virtual" but very real friends you have here at VI-C who care about you and appreciate you. --Damon


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, Larry. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 5, 2020)

Terribly sorry to hear this. Good wishes and peace to Larry and his family!


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 5, 2020)

My sincerest sympathy to you, Larry. I pray for strength and comfort to come your way and help you through this difficult time.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry to hear this Larry. Sending you my very best and wishing you strength to get through this very sad time.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry to hear the sad news. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 5, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss Larry.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

Godspeed to you, sir... may peace and beauty bless your journey.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 5, 2020)

My heartfelt condolences, *Larry*. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Know that you are valued and cared for both here and elsewhere.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m so very sorry for your loss Larry.


----------



## macmac (Dec 5, 2020)

My deepest condolences, Larry. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 5, 2020)

My condolences Larry, I can't even begin to imagine the depth of pain you must be going through. Take care.


----------



## EdwardG (Dec 5, 2020)

Like Bidden said: 

“There will come a day, I promise you, when the thought of your wife, brings a smile to your lips before it brings a tear to your eye. It will happen. My prayer for you is that day will come sooner than later.”


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2020)

Very sorry to hear about your loss Larry. I couldn't imagine. Sending you my best wishes.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 5, 2020)

My condolences Larry.


----------



## kleotessard (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss Larry.
All my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 5, 2020)

Larry, so sad for your loss.

Every now and then we'd get a glimpse of her in one of your posts.
So we know how highly you regarded her opinions and views of the world.
She truly seemed like an amazing person.

My thoughts are with you and your family.

/Anders


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 5, 2020)

Wishing you, Larry and all those close to her, the best during this hugely difficult time.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 5, 2020)

Very sorry to hear. My condolences.


----------



## Henning (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh man, so sorry and sad for your loss, Larry.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 5, 2020)

Heartbroken to hear such sad news. My thoughts are with you in these difficult times.


----------



## bdev (Dec 5, 2020)

My heartfelt condolences Larry.


----------



## crystalmsc (Dec 5, 2020)

My deepest condolences


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi Larry, so sorry to hear this. Peace and love from your friends here at VI-C.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2020)

My deep condolences.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 6, 2020)

All my condolences, Larry.
I lost my mother-in-law on the same day. This year is horrible.
Hang on and take care of you.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 6, 2020)

So sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences to you and all your loved ones Larry. There are no words for a loss like this...


----------



## Frederick (Dec 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences to you and all your loved ones Larry. There are no words for a loss like this...


My sincere condolences Larry. Truly one of the biggest tragedies one faces in life.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 6, 2020)

My condolences. Stay strong, Larry.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 6, 2020)

Very sorry for you and yours Larry. I wish you all strength.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 6, 2020)

My condolences! I am very sorry for the tragic loss. All the best, Larry!


----------



## jules (Dec 6, 2020)

Absolutely sorry to hear such a bad news... My deepest condolences and support to you, Larry.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 6, 2020)

Larry’s such a great guy. Met him once in his corner of Manhattan in 2016, and he treated me like royalty. My heart goes out to him, and I wish that he is well-surrounded by family no friends.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to you, the family and friends.
Stay strong.


----------



## rudi (Dec 6, 2020)

A terrible loss. Thoughts and love to you and your family.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 6, 2020)

Incredibly sorry for your loss, Larry.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 6, 2020)

Tragic news indeed, Larry. Prayers for you and your family during difficult times.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 6, 2020)

Larry, my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 6, 2020)

I''m sorry for you loss, Larry. My condolences.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 8, 2020)

My dear VI-C friends,

i was taking a break and didn’t realize this thread existed. I’m amazed and incredibly grateful for all the lovely responses. It warms my heart to read them all. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Many of us live isolated compositional lives, and places like VI-C connect us. I’ve always been a little isolated- but then, my beautiful wife Cynthia was always there, listening to my triumphs and failures, trying not to roll her eyes at my excitement about yet another string library or some such while she was off doing important research into the efficacy of data for philanthropic organizations, literally helping people across the globe- and then cooking dinner for me. What a lucky man I was.

She was kind, she was loving, and I will miss her every day for the rest of my life.

Again,...thank you all so much.

L


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 8, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## CDNmusic (Dec 8, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss Larry. Sincere condolences.


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 8, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss. My sincere condolences Larry.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss Larry


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 8, 2020)

I can't imagine losing my wife of 30 years. Sad for you and pray for God to heal and comfort you.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 8, 2020)

Very sad to hear this Larry. All the best and stay strong.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 8, 2020)

My condolences, Larry. :(


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 8, 2020)

Terribly sorry...:(


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 8, 2020)

My condolences to you Larry.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 8, 2020)

My prayers and condolences, Larry.


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 8, 2020)

my condolences


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 8, 2020)

My condolences larry


----------



## Lumina Studio (Dec 8, 2020)

May God comfort you Larry!!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear that! My deepest condolences!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2020)

Dear Larry, I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you all our love from across the ocean.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh no, Larry! So sad to hear these news! I am sorry for your loss. You have been with us here on VI since I can't remember when and I have always enjoyed your views expressed here. All the best to you!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 9, 2020)

Really sorry to hear that Larry. 
My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## MGdepp (Dec 9, 2020)

Very sad to hear! My deepest condolences.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 9, 2020)

So sad to hear of your loss Larry. Wishing you all the best going forward!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 9, 2020)

So sad to read...
Life can be a b*tch. That's unfair. 
Condolences.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 10, 2020)

Very sorry to hear.
My condolences to you and others who have been touched by her passing.


----------



## JJP (Dec 10, 2020)

Larry, if you read this, you're a valued member of this community. We wish you well and hope to see you back here whenever you so desire.


----------



## Tim Clarke (Dec 12, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> My dear VI-C friends,
> 
> i was taking a break and didn’t realize this thread existed. I’m amazed and incredibly grateful for all the lovely responses. It warms my heart to read them all. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


I'm very very sorry to hear this...especially at this time with Covid etc. Wishing you the best from Buffalo!


NYC Composer said:


> My dear VI-C friends,
> 
> i was taking a break and didn’t realize this thread existed. I’m amazed and incredibly grateful for all the lovely responses. It warms my heart to read them all. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## JT (Dec 12, 2020)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Danny (Dec 12, 2020)

Dear Larry, my deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------

